# do your parents know about your social anxiety?



## silla77 (Jan 19, 2015)

I pretty much show all the symptoms for social anxiety and it's really been taking over my mind lately. My parents know there is something bothering me but I keep refusing to tell them ever since I told them I want to commute to school now rather than live in the dorms again. I want to tell them that I'm almost 100% sure that I have social anxiety. I also think I have depression, I can't remember the last time I was ever happy. I'm always sad all the time and I have no motivation to do anything anymore. I know when I tell them they'll just say that I'm lazy and need to suck it up and go out more. I wish it were that easy. I feel like they will never understand how I feel. 

How did you tell your parents? Were you glad you did?


----------



## seablue4u (Mar 3, 2015)

My parents have known that I've had it for quite some time. They always knew from when I was a kid. I was always the kid anxious of new situations like school and doctors and what not. Still am even as a 29 year old adult. I didn't tell them they just knew. Have you thought about just sitting them down and telling them?


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

No they just think I'm quiet and too passive.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I think my parents "know" about it, but they don't call it SA or anything like that. They just think I'm anti-social.


----------



## Brownlkirs (Sep 22, 2014)

No because my parents aren't very understanding about mental illness. They're very old fashioned. I think if they knew it'd make it worse. They'd make out I was either over reacting or treat me like I was sick. They just think I'm shy. I don't tell my friends either because I wouldn't want it to define me


----------



## silla77 (Jan 19, 2015)

seablue4u said:


> My parents have known that I've had it for quite some time. They always knew from when I was a kid. I was always the kid anxious of new situations like school and doctors and what not. Still am even as a 29 year old adult. I didn't tell them they just knew. Have you thought about just sitting them down and telling them?


i want to yes because of my college situation, i just don't know how to say it. I'm always trembling with my words and I'm afraid it'll come out the wrong way and misinterpret what I'm trying to say. At the same time, I don't want to regret it if I tell them.


----------



## bridgetmc (Apr 11, 2015)

I am so similar to you... I want to transfer to a college closer to my home so badly because I am struggling away from home living in the dorms and dealing with anxiety. I have had bad anxiety for a while now and I have told my parents about 2 years ago but they are not interested in it and they don't understand the details. But they helped me by paying for therapy and medicine.. but now I just act like I am happy, socializing and getting the college experience.. when in reality I spend my days avoiding everyone and hiding in the library, etc. I do everything alone but I am to embarrassed to admit that to them because they expect me to have the awesome 'college experience'...

In my opinion it will be hard to tell your parents but you will never know how they will react if you do. Maybe they will help you out and understand you more. I think you should go for it and just think about 'what could really go wrong?' You don't have anything to lose really.. they are your parents and love you regardless and will want to help you I guarantee. 

Goodluck to you!


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

My mother can clearly see that I don't go out and do anything. We may not call it SA here, but she knows that I don't socialize with people.


----------



## seablue4u (Mar 3, 2015)

silla77 said:


> i want to yes because of my college situation, i just don't know how to say it. I'm always trembling with my words and I'm afraid it'll come out the wrong way and misinterpret what I'm trying to say. At the same time, I don't want to regret it if I tell them.


I don't think you'll regret it if you tell them. It'll feel like a weight lifted off your shoulders and you'll feel better. If they know maybe they can help you find ways of coping.


----------



## Curious Cat (Apr 3, 2015)

My parents just think I'm weird. When I stay in my room all day for like a month, they thought I was anti-social and "caught up in my own little world."


----------



## jazica (May 20, 2015)

No one in my family know they all have there own problems and I feel like mine are not important enough or big enough to talk about or if I do try I'm ignored or its pushed to the side, no one seems to know or think there might me something wrong with me.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

My mom has always had it, too. She was sympathetic enough, but used to get really mad at me. She was a lot stronger than me, always will be. Having someone who knows what SA is like still be angry with you about it can be pretty hurtful, but it can also help you force yourself to do things you need to do.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

My parents have known about it for several years. Maybe around five or six years to hazard a guess. My mother has probably known for a lot longer as she saw signs of it when I was a child (she used to call me 'clingy') but just presumed I was shy. To be honest, I did back then also&#8230;

To start off with, they were reasonably supportive. However, this support started to evaporate when they realised a course of tablets didn't cure it - only masked it during the duration I was on them. Repeat two more times and now they basically don't want to know. My father changes the subject when it's brought up or simply doesn't talk about it. I don't think he's being arrogant or anything (he's not like that&#8230, but he doesn't really want to understand or accept it, I think. My mother on the other hand simply argues with me, says I do nothing but moan and barks the usual old military-like instructions at me such as "_get confident/out more_" e.t.c, without realising SA actually prevents you from doing this. She's also told me to see a doctor - which she knows I have. Several times. That doesn't work either because they don't understand. She doesn't really understand and doesn't want to either. The pair of them still talk down to me as if I was an eight year old child.

My brother is the only one who half-understands me. He is willing to listen up to a certain degree and providing he's sober (he lives 240-odd miles away, so it's a bit of a special occasion when I see him). He can be insulting after several beers&#8230;


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I never told my mom, but she knows because she works with the mentally ill. She only really brought it up once though.


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

I've told my parents, but they think it's just an excuse.


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

My parents dont believe it exists. They think its something to "get over" quickly.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

I haven't told my parents that I have SA or that I'm getting help. I've dropped hints and opened up a little to my mum about how I feel, but my dad doesn't notice anything being wrong. He can't read people's feelings very well. I'm afraid that if I was candid about how I feel that they wouldn't understand, or worse not believe me.


----------



## jayz13579 (Jul 26, 2014)

My parents know I have SA, but my dad believes that introvert is the main reason I'm quiet with strangers around.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

I told my parents when I was in junior high. They refused to believe me, and eventually got angry and started giving me the silent treatment at random because of it so I stopped bringing it up. In retrospect I gave up to easily - that has always been my problem. Meh.

Teenagers, if you are reading this!! Pound down your parents' doors until they get you to the professional help you need! You don't have to suffer through this all on your own. Nip this demon in the bud early on; it just gets harder and harder the longer you wait..


----------



## Dan1987 (May 26, 2015)

They don't know but I think they sense something is wrong, I've only just realised now that I do have social anxiety, and have an appointment with my doctor. My dad is similar to me, so I assume that I get it from him.


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

My parents have an idea of what's going on with me. Do they know all the details? No.
They had to know a little reason as to what was going on so they could help me find a therapist.

I don't think they understand. A lot of times when I tell them about what is going on in my life they start to bring up their childhood and make it about themselves and in return makes me feel hopeless like no one will ever understand what goes on in my head.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

They know to some degree, but I downplay the severity to avoid their worrying. They think that it's a minor and easily overcome condition that's only recently developed because only now has it reached a point where it's become obvious to them since they never paid much attention to me anyway.


----------



## palecloudedwhite (May 18, 2015)

they won't take me seriously


----------



## griffin1000 (Nov 12, 2014)

When I was diagnosed my dad said that it was a 'phase' and that I'd grow out of it eventually and basically just refused to acknowledge it. My mum was with me when I was given the diagnosis and she was a little more supportive but we don't talk about it. My mum tends to avoid talking about things and if anything's ever bothering her or anything she'll just sweep it under the carpet. I don't know if my mum still realises that I have it and what she thinks of it. My dad's probably completely forgotten about it or thinks that I've 'grown out of it', I don't know.
Surprisingly my boyfriend's mother has been the most supportive of it, more so than either of my parents.


----------

